# Ok here is my Provo river mouse imitation story



## Sawz (Jun 9, 2009)

Last Year I took an afternoon off and went up the Provo River, to do a little fishing. Late fall love it that time of year up there.I was working my way up the river hole by hole and having little success getting them to stay on the lure. I came up to the bottom of a big hole just upstream from me.

I saw an overhanging tree limb sticking way out into the the river, not quit touching the water. I noticed a chipmunk on the branch near the tree trunk , and watched as he ran out onto the branch to get the dried up berries that were on the end. Each time he got towards the end of the limb it would dip into the water and he would run back to the tree. I watched him do this about five times. and each time he got faster and faster and almost had the berries.

The last time I watched him run out he grabbed them just as the limb hit the water. At that exact moment I witnessed a huge Brown trout rise up out of the river and and gulp this poor little chipmunk down. I'm not kidding that fish would have to go at least 20 pounds It was a real monster.

I was awestruck for about 3 minutes, when I realized I had in my vest , a lure that I use for Bass sometimes, its a real big mouse imitation , about as big as your little finger. I fished it out of my vest and knelt down to change to a stronger leader and to get this lure on my pole and get ready for a cast to hook into this monster. I could see it mounted on my wall already...

Well as I was bent over there tying this thing all together I caught a glimpse of movement out of my peripheral vision, about where the limb was. I looked over there and wouldn't you know it That big ole fish, I swear it was 25 pounds, had come up to the surface and was tying some more berries onto that LIMB !!!!!!!!


Yes thats right, it appears the only thing I caught this week was a few SUCKERS!!!! Hook Line and Sinker!!!!!

once a fisherman always a fisherman!

Ok to be honest I heard this story a few years ago somewhere , or read it somewhere . I wish I knew who to give the credit to, but I thought it was hilarious when I read it for the first time.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

You had me going there :lol: 

I'll have to remember that one...


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry....I never bought it. As soon as you said Provo River, you lost me. Fish reaching 25 inches are anomalies in the Provo let alone 25 pounds!


----------



## Sawz (Jun 9, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> Sorry....I never bought it. As soon as you said Provo River, you lost me. Fish reaching 25 inches are anomalies in the Provo let alone 25 pounds!


Its been a while back but I remember a fish around the 20 pound mark being pulled out of the diversion dam near the new park. they had a picture of it in the local paper, was pretty beat up and if I remember right the fellow snagged it accidently and drug it in , Personally I figure it washed over the spill way


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Haha, nice story. I've actually seen a brown take a hummingbird that was hovering just above the water near a bush. To this day, it is still the coolest thing I've ever seen in nature.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow... you seriously had me going!! haha That was way too funny!! Nice. 8)


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

As soon I read 25lbs I knew it was a lie, I would of believed it if you had pictures.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

About 10 years ago pulled a 12 Lb Brown out of the murdock, using a salmon egg. I have also caught small and large mouth bass out of that big pool with rapalas, figured they washed down from Deer Creek.


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

I read a tall tale similar on another fly fishing site about 7 or 8 years ago. However that story had a squirrel gathering acorns, and an acorn is right next to the river and the fish gobbles up the squirrel right when the squirrel takes the acorn that is next to the river. Then, after gobbling the squirrel, the fish comes up and spits out the acorn right next to the river for the next victim.

There might be a dozen varieties of this story.


----------

